# Are Your Future Plans Distroyed?



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi I'm 15 going on 16 this year and I am 100% dedicated to ating. I have been doing it since I was 8 years old and want to become a professional actor. There are so many great oppotunities out there in the world and i dont want to give them up but ever since i got IBS when I was 13 I feel as if I can't fulfill my dream. I find it hard to mix around for too long if I have problems and I feel really self conscious. Im sort of ok around my friends because they know about my condition but when I am in lessons and so on I dont feel that its neccesarry to explain to the whole class about what I have got. What if my condition ruins my chances of getting casted in programmes/plays/films??? I just dont feel comfortable knowing that I cant do anything about it. Im so worried about my future and applying for jobs etc. if I cant deal with it. Is anyone in the same boat as me???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

This list is mostly people with IBD but they have the same challenges in daily life as IBSers.A list of a few people with IBD that went on to be famous, have a career, etc.http://ibscrohns.about.com/od/dailylife/a/guessibd.htmI believe Tyra Banks has IBS as she has mentioned it on America's Next Top Model show.You may have struggles other people do not, but they will have struggles you do not. IBS can only take your dreams away if you let it. Also most people over time find what they need to eat, take, do to keep it under control. Don't give up thinking you can't ever do anything to make yourself feel better.K.


----------



## 16701 (Feb 9, 2006)

No, my future plans aren't destroyed. I do understand what you are feeling. There was a point when I really questioned how I was ever going to be able to live a "normal" life. It really worried me and I wasn't sure if I even wanted to go on anymore after really bad days. Now I don't think like that. Like Kathleen said, other people have struggles that I do not (to paraphrase). Everyone has something. It sucks and it's embarassing a lot of times but I realize that I want to live. There are worse things then IBS. Someday I will get it under control, right now I just take it day by day. I am very optimistic about my future because ovreall I feel good about myself. Sometimes I stink, but I look the best I can and try hard to be a good person.


----------



## 17126 (Mar 31, 2006)

Well, I don't wanna be a downer but I sympathise with your situation. I am 16 years old and have horrible gas problems. Constantly, I get negative reactions from friends, family, strangers that happen to be on the same grocery isle. I want to go to college for photography. I would love to pursue a career in the outside world and not become a hermit. But, when every time I go out in public I end up in tears with suicidal thoughts I Realise that the only way I can prevent humiliation and shame (at least somewhat) is by giving up my future life that I have looked forward to for so long. All I can say is, I hope your stronger than I am and that you encounter caring and understanding people.


----------



## AllStrZ (May 6, 2006)

I have the same problem, i played baseball since five years old, and when i was a freshmen entering high school, my doctor told me not to play that year, and give it a break. Sophmore year, i failed off the team, due to my absences, and now i'm currently on Home Instuctions. I never met someone face to face who has this syndrome, to relate with one another. Its really aggrivating, and causes me not to go outside about 50% of the time. So now i spend most of my time on the computer =/My advice to you is, keep trying, im hanging in there, trying to achieve everything i can. I was going to drop out at one point, but Home Instructions was my rescue.


----------



## 15263 (Jun 4, 2006)

i feel the same way, i also would really like to be an actor, but working long hours on set, being on stage, if anything should happen, its really not good. sometimes i just feel like getting some boring office job with easy access to a bathroom, but then again, sometimes i feel like im not going to let my disorder keep me from doing what i really want to do. i think that if i just take things slow, i can do anything i want, despite my disorder. dont underestimate the power of a good mentality


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Ibs presents a very real challenge in life. It is embarrassing to talk about not to mention expierence. You can bet there are plenty of celebrties out there who have this condition. Consider the fact then 1 in 5 people have ibs. Some famous people have mentioned it, but let's face it, it's really not cool to mention during interviews and such, so most probably don't. As time goes on and you find what treatments work for you,you'll learn to deal with it, even though you'll never love it. Try to figure out what causes your symptoms. Food, stress etc. Ibs can be managed but it takes time to figure out what works for you. Keep a diary for a while, what you eat, what stresses you out, what makes you relax etc. Imagine yourself in a ibs situation in a public place and think about what you would do. Don't give up your hopes and dreams, your ibs is only a small part of your life though it seems to loom large at times. Take your time, find what works and enjoy your life.


----------

